# Schiefe/Schräge Buttons



## Danielku15 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute.

 Ich hab ein kleines Ideen-Problem. Ich habe ein Menü erstellt bei welchem jeder Button schräg an den Anderen anliegt. (Anhang). Aber ich blieb bei der Idee hängen wie ich die nun aneinander hänge. Die Buttons werden nachher mit einem RollOver-Effekt versehen. Wie ordne ich die Nun am besten an. Mit DIV-Tags? Ich würds in Flash machen wenn nachher die Untermenüs nicht mit Javascript geöffnet würden. Wie würdet ihr am besten diese Buttons so aneinanderreihen?

 mfg daniel


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Hmm.. Flash hat nicht jeder, Ich würds mit was machen, was fast jeder Browser hat, z.B. JavaScript.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Oktober 2005)

Nimm Div Container, so kannst du die Bilder per z-index überlagern lassen und musst kein Flash verwenden...


----------



## Danielku15 (23. Oktober 2005)

> Hmm.. Flash hat nicht jeder, Ich würds mit was machen, was fast jeder Browser hat, z.B. JavaScript.


 Wer heute kein Flash, lebt noch in der Steinzeit *sfg* & Wie will ich eine Positionierung mit Javascript machen?



> Nimm Div Container, so kannst du die Bilder per z-index überlagern lassen und musst kein Flash verwenden...


 Und wie mach ich das mit den Div-Containern am besten? (Wegen dem Positionieren). Die Boxen des Designs sind bei jeder Auflösung anders angeordnet. (Zentriert mit Prozentangaben). Mit der Positionierung von Div-Containern hab ich noch weniger gearbeitet. 

 mfg daniel


----------



## Gumbo (23. Oktober 2005)

Mit so genannten Imagemaps sind auch polynome Objekte möglich.


----------



## Danielku15 (24. Oktober 2005)

*Div-Container Positionierung*

Hi Leute. 

 Ich habs nun endlich hinbekommen. Ich hab einfach für jeden Button ein Bild vom ganzen Menü gemacht wo jeweils ein anderer Button gedrückt ist. Und je nach dem auf welchen Button gefahren wird, wird das entsprechende Bild angezeigt. Nun hab ich Probleme beim Klappmenü. Das Klappmenü selbst funktioniert perfekt nur gehen die Boxen nicht am richtigen Fleck auf. Das Menü wird zentriert auf der Seite positioniert und je nach Auflösung sind die Buttons ja an anderer Stelle. Kann ich irgendwie Relativ zu meinem Bild die Div-Container positionieren?

 Hier noch ein Bild das mein Problem veranschaulichen soll. 
 ( X Box1 und Y Box1 (rot) entsprechen den absoluten Koordinaten der 1. Box; 
 Y Box1 (blau) wäre die relative Koordinate der Box 1 vom Bild weg )

 mfg daniel


----------



## Rena Hermann (24. Oktober 2005)

*Zum Thema Flash noch ...*



			
				danielku hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer heute kein Flash, lebt noch in der Steinzeit *sfg*


Oder arbeitet in einer Versicherung, einer Bank oder sonstigen Institution, die entweder die Mitarbeiter vom lustige Dinge angucken abhalten will (möglicherweise zurecht?  ) oder in der der Sys-Admin den Unterschied zwischen ActiveX und dem Flash-Plugin nicht kennt bzw. ActiveX deaktiviert hat aber IE als Standardbrowser belässt ... etc. etc. etc.... 

Also immer Vorsicht mit den Vorurteilen. 

Und natürlich gibt es die Puristen ... mag man nicht mögen, sind aber da und haben natürlich ebenfalls ihre Esistenzberechtigung.

Pragmatisches Fazit:
Insofern ist die Technik nicht nur _deine_ Entscheidung.
Ob du Flash (oder eine andere Technik) verwendest oder nicht kommt also auf deine angestrebte Zielgruppe an. Deine persönliche Meinung ist dabei völlig unerheblich.

Es sei denn natürlich du machst eine private Funseite, bei der das alles egal ist.

Gruß
Rena


----------

